# Front-Pocket Wallet Recs?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm needing to replace my current one. Anyone on here that uses a front pocket wallet have any good recommendations?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@JayGo I've had one of these from Mitchell for almost 8 years, still looks great. I got them as wedding presents for the guys in my wedding. Most are still using theirs. No logo.

https://mitchell-leather.com/collections/money-clip-wallets/products/copy-of-mcw-premium-horween-dublin


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I have been using fossil ones with a money clip on them for years, but I am looking to switch to something alone the lines of the Ridge wallet now.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

@Tmank87 thank you for the link. Always on the lookout for Made in America., And that being maybe an hour and a half away I might even find opportunity to see the retail store.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

My first one was a Fossil, and it's been my favorite put of the ones I've owned.. I've had 2 other brands since then, but I haven't been as happy as I was with that Fossil.

But I'm digging that Mitchell. Curious if there are any others I need to check out.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> @Tmank87 thank you for the link. Always on the lookout for Made in America., And that being maybe an hour and a half away I might even find opportunity to see the retail store.


You're welcome. Would love to check out the retail store. They make good stuff. Here's mine from 8 years ago, a trip or two through the wash later :bandit:


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I want to a minimalist wallet years ago and haven't looked back. Slim your contents down to 3-5 cards and cash. I like Dango. They are also Made in America.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

A month ago I needed to belt shop and search engine for American made belt turned up Hanksbelts. Was cheaper but wish I had found Mitchell.

The Hanks belt I got is really heavy, going to take a long time to break in. Bought some components to rebuild the old belt that had broken too.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I'm a minimalist and use something like this. When I bought mine, the Michael Kors was the only locally sourced version that had the RFID shield.

It allows me to carry five things: Concealment license, drivers license, personal credit card, company credit card, and $100 bill.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

I've got a Ridge Wallet. Had it for about 6 years now and haven't had any issues. A couple of buddies have ordered one since seeing mine and they love it!!

Getting cards out does take some getting used to. Its easy now, even my wife has gotten used to getting cards out haha!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

nwga_lawn said:


> I've got a Ridge Wallet. Had it for about 6 years now and haven't had any issues. A couple of buddies have ordered one since seeing mine and they love it!!
> 
> Getting cards out does take some getting used to. Its easy now, even my wife has gotten used to getting cards out haha!


Funny how quickly they're able to adapt to some things. Mine still can't seem to figure out that pesky vacuum


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

With tap to pay, i barely use cards. I took a picture of the costco card. I placed my driver license between the cell and the case along with a blank check for an emergency. I still have to carry one card for drive thru because it is hard to do the tap to pay or that one store that doesn't want to do tap to pay (Kroger).


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I recently moved to the Apple wallet since it holds on to the iPhone 12 magnetically but prior to that I carried recycled firefighter wallets. They are made from recycled fire hose. Durable and come in many colors. Prior to that were various leather wallets from places like Saddleback. I carry just 3 items in my wallet. License, insurance card, and one credit card. I cant wait to eliminate those as well and be done with a wallet. I dont like keys either. Ha.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes...KEYS. I hate keys too! I previously owned an '06 Lexus IS350 that had a proximity key and push button start. I never had to remove my keys from my pockets other than to lock/unlock the house door. I now have a '14 Silverado 1500 that has NONE of that. My wife thinks she has to have big hoops and charm beads on her key rings. When we drive her vehicles, I toss the keys to her and say put these in your pocket book (with a GTH look on lol). No way I'm toting those in my front pockets.

/rant.....Buy a "new" American vehicle and go back in time (geez!...)/rant


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've had one from Saddleback Leather for years now and really like it.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

ooh I like that Saddleback one. might be the winner for me over the ridge


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

The Saddleback does look pretty cool. Digging that one.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

The saddleback quality is great. I've had mine for a long time and it's still in perfect condition. The leather ages and gives it a nice look. I have the tobacco color


----------

